# Sam - Trick 'R Treat



## XandonX (Sep 16, 2005)

nice work!


----------



## Matt 82 (Oct 15, 2012)

I didn't know paper mache could be that smooth. When I did it last (when I was 6) it was all bumpy and uneven.

You've done a good job so far and I'm looking forward to seeing this.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Love Sam. Doing great on this costume, buddy.


Oh, and Welcome to Halloweenforum!!!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Really nice job on the head and the PJs... I know how difficult this whole build is as I did it for the hubby last year http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...trick-r-treat-my-costume-build-completed.html

I wanted to suggest this site for figuring your pattern for the burlap mask so you don't end up with any wrinkles when putting over the head base. http://www.silverseams.com/opensource/spheres-pattern.html It is for sewing patterns for fabric spheres. I did a 4 part and it worked out quite nicely, but I think to be authentic, it's supposed to be a 2 sider. (but who is going to really be counting? Do what looks best). Don't forget some air holes!!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow! Can't wait to see the completed costume.


----------



## TJN66 (Oct 7, 2011)

This is great!


----------



## Treacherous (Oct 21, 2012)

Aw, c'mon man! Don't leave us hanging (pun intended). Where's the rest (in pieces) of the "Sam" costume!!!


----------



## 48211 (Oct 26, 2012)

............


----------



## 48211 (Oct 26, 2012)

............


----------



## LivingDeadGuy (Nov 22, 2008)

How did you see while wearing it? Bravo all the way!!!


----------



## 48211 (Oct 26, 2012)

............


----------



## MagicalHalloween (Oct 3, 2012)

AWESOME!! And I can only imagine how amazing it will look with your future versions. That pumpkin is is equally awesome.


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

Very cool outfit , nicely done !!


----------



## 48211 (Oct 26, 2012)

............


----------



## 48211 (Oct 26, 2012)

............


----------



## Larry Talbot (Nov 3, 2012)

this is a really cool costume. I'd love to make this for one of my kids.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Fuzzbang said:


> Oh...and I am custom ordering a new pair of Chucks to wear with the non-footed version of this costume.


I fiddled with the custom thingy but couldnt get the rubber soles. What shoe did you select to start with? Love the idea btw


----------

